# thread is not being "updated" chronologically



## nateberly (Jun 10, 2008)

I posted a reply to one of my threads "Grafton body" and it didn't bring it up to the new posts category. In other words it's not getting "bumped" when I post a new reply. Anyone else have this problem. It only seems to happen occasionally.


----------



## Joy John or Joyce (Jul 11, 2006)

The system works in mysterious ways, indeed. I just walked from one computer to another one and the one computer gave me only a few new posts and the other one "tons".

The other day, I briefly saw the version "today's posts" which seemed to work quite well, so I presume there may be an occasional volume problem and the mods - or whoever - may be experimenting with it.

Can't be easy.

Joy


----------



## nateberly (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, I've noticed the "today's posts" and the "new posts" are a little frenetic at times also. It doesn't bother me if it happens with relatively unimportant posts, but FS and urgent messages should be "bumped" to incur more reads.
I am overall very happy with this site and I'm sure it is hard to keep up with the changing volume and updates. 
Thanks, 
Nathan


----------



## Kermit (Nov 16, 2006)

Joy said:


> The system works in mysterious ways, indeed. I just walked from one computer to another one and the one computer gave me only a few new posts and the other one "tons".
> 
> Joy


I'm no computer/web expert, nor do I play one on TV. I've noticed the same thing going from computer to computer at my house... I think it's because the "memory" of which posts you've seen (or of when you last logged on) is stored in your computer, not on the server. So what's new is going to be different for your different computers, if my assumption is correct (and it may not be).


----------



## Joy John or Joyce (Jul 11, 2006)

nateberly said:


> Yes, I've noticed the "today's posts" and the "new posts" are a little frenetic at times also. It doesn't bother me if it happens with relatively unimportant posts, but FS and urgent messages should be "bumped" to incur more reads.


It sounds as if what you see on your computer is not by definition what someone else sees (but I had been assuming that too, frankly).

You mentioned that you had just posted in the thread so on your computer, it was not a new post, but it probably was on mine and everybody else's at the time.

Joy

PS
What is FS? (For sale?)


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Joy said:


> The system works in mysterious ways, indeed. I just walked from one computer to another one and the one computer gave me only a few new posts and the other one "tons".
> 
> The other day, I briefly saw the version "today's posts" which seemed to work quite well, so I presume there may be an occasional volume problem and the mods - or whoever - may be experimenting with it.
> 
> ...


I use new posts very often. Sometimes, right after I see tons of results for new posts, I click new posts again. Occasionally I only get a few results after I do this...



nateberly said:


> Yes, I've noticed the "today's posts" and the "new posts" are a little frenetic at times also. It doesn't bother me if it happens with relatively unimportant posts, but FS and urgent messages should be "bumped" to incur more reads.
> I am overall very happy with this site and I'm sure it is hard to keep up with the changing volume and updates.
> Thanks,
> Nathan


Today's posts is when you are NOT logged in. New posts is when you ARE logged in.



Joy said:


> PS
> What is FS? (For sale?)


Yes.


----------

